# مجالس النساء > استراحة طالبات العلم >  تفريغ النتاج العلمي

## زُلفى

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أخواتي هل يوجد هنا في المجلس تفريغ للنتاج العلمي للعلماء؟.

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
الله أعلم ، ولعلكِ تذكرين ما المراد تفريغه ، ويتم إحالتك إليه من قبل الأعضاء إن شاء الله .*

----------


## زُلفى

أقصد هل هناك محاضرات أو دروس دينية بحاجة إلى تفريغ، لأني أرغب في تفريغها. 
وجدت في منتدى (موضوع مثبت ) عنوانه/ مشروع تفريغ النتاج العلمي للشيخ.
يا ليت لو تقومون بمثل هذا العمل.

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*بارك الله فيك ونفع بك الأمة ،، فكرة قيمة ومفيدة ،، هناك منتدى في المجلس للصوتيات ،و لعلكِ تضعين اقتراحك في هذا الموضوع تنظر فيه إدارة المجلس : 
*http://majles.alukah.net/t130381/

----------


## زُلفى

جزاكِ الله خيرًا أخيتي لتجاوبك معي.

----------

